# Tudor Mod



## Cubbiepants (Mar 20, 2007)

Some years ago, as watch interest was budding into obsession, one of the first pieces I acquired was a 007 MKII mod. I reached out to Bill and then connected with Duarte at NEWW, ordered a ploprof dial and hands, had Duarte assemble and beadblast case and bracelet...and loved the outcome. Having wristwatch ADD, I ended up flipping it, but I had a soft spot for MKII stuff after that.

Fast forward to a few days ago. I saw this Tudor Jumbo date that had been modified with an MKII dial, a swap of Rolex twinlock for triplock crown, blasting of the case and removal of the old date cyclops to leave the original acrylic crystal clean. Before I knew what I was doing, I made a cash offer. Anyone who knows me understands it will likely end up back on the block. But that doesn't mean I don't think it is an awesome one-off. For now, I am very much enjoying the watch. The mods are spot on. I know it is basically a vantage...but I do dig the Rolex heritage attached to the piece. And the 39mm case size wears well on my 8" wrist. Now I just need to score a bracelet!

Anyway, what use would this thread be without pics? Time to share....


----------



## TroyNVie (Aug 21, 2010)

Nice watch!


----------



## gonzomantis (Mar 15, 2008)

Beautiful!


----------



## Cubbiepants (Mar 20, 2007)

Thanks! Despite having a larger wrist, the long lugs on this case make for a nice fit.


----------



## Myron (Dec 27, 2009)

Very cool. Gotta love a good MkII mod.

Myron


----------



## INDECS (Feb 27, 2011)

I really like the whole Explorer/Vantage look of it... but at the same time I also feel it's kind of downgrading a great Tudor watch.
Ofcourse, most of it can be reversed, but the blasting of the case makes my toes curl to be honest.

But, maybe the Tudor was in terrible condition before the mod... in that case it's a nice way of giving it a second life.


----------



## Cubbiepants (Mar 20, 2007)

I know there are those for whom modding a tudor is some sort of sacrilege and I respect that. But frankly, I am not one of those people. Tudor jumbos are neither particularly rare nor overly pricey. There is a great practicality to this piece. It was originally created to order for a Navy Seals instructor. Considering its genuine military application, I am actually rather fond of the matte finish. From my perspective, I will say I am much more interested in this watch as it is than I would be were it stock. I still look at it and smile at the lineage of the piece and the additional artistry invested into its current incarnation. I do understand the purist point of view. I simply do not subscribe to it in this instance. I am glad this one exists just as it is.


----------



## Lord Monocle (Oct 19, 2009)

INDECS said:


> I really like the whole Explorer/Vantage look of it... but at the same time I also feel it's kind of downgrading a great Tudor watch.
> Ofcourse, most of it can be reversed, but the blasting of the case makes my toes curl to be honest.
> 
> But, maybe the Tudor was in terrible condition before the mod... in that case it's a nice way of giving it a second life.


That's the great part! The sheer gumption of doing this to a watch most people wouldn't dream of altering makes it special.


----------



## Beau8 (May 24, 2008)

One can really appreciate the quality of components utilized in that mod. Looks great!


----------



## coris (May 1, 2009)

The end result is awesome. Who cares how or why. MKII dials are sweet, and the body of the Tudor has amazing heritage. Love the bead blast. Two thumbs up.


----------



## Cubbiepants (Mar 20, 2007)

Well the funny thing now is that it is only mine until I ship it out Monday. Someone who saw this thread came to me and asked about purchase. True to my signature, I let the watch go. One of the hard ones to release though. I swear, sometimes I feel like a watch matchmaker, leading a timepiece to its intended owner. Ugh...tough to be a semi-pro seller at times like this!


----------



## OmegaCosmicMan (Apr 1, 2011)

Great Watch - Love the look of the hi-dome acrylic crystal. Thanks for sharing the pics. Best to new owner!


----------



## gonzomantis (Mar 15, 2008)

OmegaCosmicMan said:


> Great Watch - Love the look of the hi-dome acrylic crystal. Thanks for sharing the pics. Best to new owner!


Thanks! It arrived safely earlier in the week. I put a different strap on it and have been wearing it quite a bit since.










Here it is at home with its relatives, all patiently waiting for the Kingston.


----------



## OmegaCosmicMan (Apr 1, 2011)

I am envious-Great-looking herd of Mk II's there!


----------



## Cubbiepants (Mar 20, 2007)

Nice collection! So glad it is where it belongs. Enjoy!


----------



## Lord Monocle (Oct 19, 2009)

What's the one between the Tudor/Vantage and the Sea Fighter?


----------



## gonzomantis (Mar 15, 2008)

Lord Monocle said:


> What's the one between the Tudor/Vantage and the Sea Fighter?


It's a Marcello C Nettuno 3 with a MK II dial.


----------



## Rafael_T (Mar 17, 2006)

Who currently owns the Jumbo Tudor?

Thanks,
Rafael T


----------



## Rafael_T (Mar 17, 2006)

I ask because this was a project I created with Jack @ IWW years ago and it was a loooong labor of love, with many complications, and am curious to know who the current owner is.


----------



## BSHt013 (Feb 27, 2008)

You're breaking our hearts (me and gnome666) by bringing this thread back to life.


----------



## gnome666 (Jun 8, 2011)

thach said:


> You're breaking our hearts (me and gnome666) by bringing this thread back to life.


Absolutely. I will hunt that watch down Fugitive style.









But why oh why is this watch another sufferer of "stubby hands" syndrome? It shouldn't be that hard to match correct length hands to the dial should it?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## heebs (Nov 9, 2008)

gnome666 said:


> Absolutely. I will hunt that watch down Fugitive style.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Harder than you think. Bill made special hands that are 1mm longer account of the 32mm dial used in the Vantage. The hands that were available as parts (back when Bill used to sell them) were perfectly proportioned for the "standard" sized 28mm sub/milsub dial. I looked for a set of these for a long time.


----------



## gnome666 (Jun 8, 2011)

Tell me about it. I've been looking for a pair of hands to fit my w3 and it's been a royal pain in the a**

I now dub this "T-Rex arms syndrome"


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rafael_T (Mar 17, 2006)

Still looking.

Rafael T


----------



## Rafael_T (Mar 17, 2006)

...And it disappeared into the mist....


----------



## Rafael_T (Mar 17, 2006)

Anybody Know the Whereabouts of this watch?

Thanks.
Rafael T


----------



## TheMeasure (Jul 8, 2013)

Rafael_T said:


> Anybody Know the Whereabouts of this watch?
> 
> Thanks.
> Rafael T


I was hoping someone would've responded years back when you asked. I was interested then but the thread got buried and forgotten about. It hasn't even been seen on the "What MKII Are You Wearing" thread. It would be cool to see it resurface.

IG: th3measure


----------



## TwentiethCenturyFox (Mar 8, 2014)

I love it! Stunning.


----------



## Rafael_T (Mar 17, 2006)

Still Looking. I suspect it has been re-converted into a Tudor, since the prices are rising. That would be a pity, a lot of effort was put into this great-looking watch.


----------



## JFingers (Feb 18, 2012)

I've been here for a little while and this is the first time I've seen this thread... Holy cow what a cool watch! I hope it turns up sometime soon with many more pictures and battle scars.

Good luck with finding it!
-only Jake


----------



## Rafael_T (Mar 17, 2006)

JFingers said:


> I've been here for a little while and this is the first time I've seen this thread... Holy cow what a cool watch! I hope it turns up sometime soon with many more pictures and battle scars.
> 
> Good luck with finding it!
> -only Jake


Thanks!!


----------



## TheMeasure (Jul 8, 2013)

I still want that dial in my Vantage!!!


----------



## miniman_78 (Dec 15, 2012)

Bloody hell that's a cool watch!

Btw, Rafael_T did you check the dive watch connection forum? Seen gonzomantis sold it back in 2013.


----------



## guspech750 (Dec 15, 2013)

Sent from my toilet using Kakatalk. Flushed with only a single wipe.


----------



## Rafael_T (Mar 17, 2006)

miniman_78 said:


> Bloody hell that's a cool watch!
> 
> Btw, Rafael_T did you check the dive watch connection forum? Seen gonzomantis sold it back in 2013.


THX!!!


----------

